# Bartl Items In The UK Are Fake !



## Touchwood35 (15 July 2014)

I innocently listed my hardly used Bartl saddle pad and sheepskin girth sleeves on ebay as they are no longer required.
I then receive a message from Ebay saying that they had removed the items as they were fake/counterfeit ! And that my account was going to be suspended as I was selling counterfeit goods.
The person that had reported me was Bartl !
I called Bartl immediately and left a message.
I was contacted by a lady called Amber who has told me that all Bartl products so,d in the UK over the last 6 to 8 years are fake.
Bartl have never sold their items directly in the UK only from Germany.
Even if you purchased Bartl products from a reputable retailer they are still fake.
Bartl are reporting unsuspecting people like myself who have Bartl items for sale stating to Ebay that we are selling counterfeit goods ! 
I paid over £250 for these fake items which were purchased from Robinsons catalogue over 6 years ago.
So if you purchased a Bartl product in the UK it is a fake.
If you have a Bartl product and are concerned call Bartl direct on 08000328450
And also circulate this information in other forums.


----------



## sjp1 (15 July 2014)

Interesting.  I actually bought a Bartl numnah 10 years ago that I imported from Germany - was far cheaper.  There do seem to be a lot of Bartl numnahs here in the Uk over recent years, but people don't seem to recommend them.  The Bartl numnah I had was head and shoulders over Mattes and Lammefelle and I often wonder why people don't like them - now I know!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (15 July 2014)

But if you go to their website, they list two UK stockists. Or is the website fake too?


----------



## dollyanna (15 July 2014)

Um, that number is for a UK tackshop - they do sell Bartl but are not Bartl directly. http://www.tack-uk.com/epages/62033536.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62033536/Categories


----------



## jm2k (15 July 2014)

Well, this is interesting. 
I have a genuine Bartl which was purchased from a wholesaler in the UK, who imported 99% of their stock from Germany
It was purchased about 2 years ago brand new and is of lovely thick and good quality. It has had long distance ride mileage, washes and wears very well, still looks brand new. I couldnt be happier. In fact, being so pleased with it, I tried to buy another one for my new horse. 
The wholesaler has stopped buying from Bartl and replaced it with their own brand version. Thinking it may have been made for them by Bartl I bought one and what a huge difference it is, very thin, very poor quality, very disappointed customer. 

I would not say all Bartl are fakes or those being resold, but take care if buying them


----------



## LittleBlackMule (16 July 2014)

Lets put 2 and 2 together here - 

Another very random first post that doesn't quite ring true + a phone number supposedly for Bartl that is actually for an unconnected UK tack shop...
= a completely fabricated story from a rival trying to discredit the competition.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (16 July 2014)

HAving now seen this thread, in an unconnected part of the forum, I bet Bartl would be very interested in seeing what one of their 'Approved' UK suppliers are doing...


----------



## Touchwood35 (16 July 2014)

I can assure you I am not a rival nor is this a fabricated story.
Call the number and speak to the lady Amber who works for Mr Bartl in the UK.
She will tell you the story her self.
Below are the emails I have received last night from Amber at Bartl INCLUDING THEIR EMAIL AND ADDRESS
As she is sending the images of my fake items directly to Mr Bartl 

FIRST EMAIL FROM BARTL

Hello 

please can you let me know your ebay name so that I can contact them regarding this

Thank you

Regards amber
Adala Ltd 
PO Box 87 
Tadcaster. 
LS240BB 
United Kingdom 
email: sales@bartl-sheepskin.com 

VAT Reg. No.: GB 100 7219 67

SECOND EMAIL


I have forwarded your images to Mr Bartl in Germany

I have also spoken to ebay and they do not suspend accounts for vero issues

There is a number you can call if you would like to verify this with ebay - this is 0800 3586551

If you would like to speak to Mr Bartl himself I can let you have his number in Germany

I do realise how upsetting this is for you. As I said to you husband - the retailers had no idea of the source of their items for the past few years.

Regards Amber



sales@bartl-sheepskin.com


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (16 July 2014)

I have a couple of Bartl numnahs.  I got them about 8 or 9 years ago and they seem good quality.  Is there any way you can tell if you've bought a fake?  Usually there's something that gives a fake away, it'd be helpful to know if there's something with these.


----------



## cronkmooar (17 July 2014)

Have you contacted Robinsons?

It would be interesting to see what they say about the matter


----------



## ester (17 July 2014)

how can ebay possibly know that a uk seller hasn't imported it/bought it on holiday etc etc??


----------

